# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Mixing CJC-1295 2MG NO-DAC (MOD GRF 1-29) with Ipamorelin

## jonny141

Hey newbi here...a couple questions...I have 2mg(2000mcg) of both peptides...Mixing Bac water..I would mix 2ml(2000mcg) with each vial...correct???

Also, is there a certain way to mix..do i want to put bac water in so it hits the sides of the bottle and not directly on powder??? Heard this will ruin or break down peptide...Thanks for any help!!!

----------


## largerthannormal

reconstitution of peptides is usually done at a 1:2 ratio ( 1ml BW to 2mg peptide) diluting peptides more than this can cause them to be more unstable, so a higher concentration is shown to be better. 

and yes let the water dribble down the inside of the vial

----------


## jonny141

Thanks largerthannormal.....one question....if you have a 2ml or 2000mcg vial then you would only add 1ml or 1000mcg bac water correct? if so then when pin..being it is now double strengh..correct...I have a 200mcg pin...so instead of going to the 5 mark for 100mcg would you then go to the 2.5 mark for 100mcg.....thanks....

----------


## largerthannormal

No Prob, yes add 1ml of BW to your 2mg of peptide. now you have 2000mcg of peptide in 1 ml or 1 cc( same thing) in your vial

FYI liquid is not measured in mcg or mg as this is a unit of weight. so when you refer to BW use ML or CC( others may get confused and give you wrong info) 
The peptide will be measure in mass or weight which is mg or mcg

as for your pin is says 200mcgs? or

----------


## jonny141

[QUOTE=largerthannormal;6304129]No Prob, yes add 1ml of BW to your 2mg of peptide. now you have 2000mcg of peptide in 1 ml or 1 cc( same thing) in your vial

FYI liquid is not measured in mcg or mg as this is a unit of weight. so when you refer to BW use ML or CC( others may get confused and give you wrong info) 
The peptide will be measure in mass or weight which is mg or mcg

as for your pin is says 200mcgs? or[/QUOTE

I believe it is 1 something......I know if i go the whole way to the top which is the 10 mark it is 200mcg...used for clen and when using it at the .5 mark it was 100 cc...2 was 40, 3 was 60, 4 was 80mcg etc...

----------


## largerthannormal

again what im trying to say is mcg is the amount of clen in your syringe but it doesnt tell me the volume it holds. 

( the reason you are messing this up is because you are using the amount of clen you wee using is what you are basing your measuring off, the 200mcgs/1ml is the dosage not the (volume/amount) 

your mixing up cc and mcg

Based off your clen information I will guess your pin is 1cc which has 10units, so yes 1cc up to the 10 mark would have gave you 200mcgs of clen, so you took half of that to only get 100mcgs which was the .5 mark..

if this is the case 
1cc = 2000mcg
.5cc= 1000mcgs
.25cc = 500mcgs
.125cc=250 mcgs
.0625cc = 125mcgs
.05cc = 100mcgs
this would mean half way to the first mark

I would get a smaller syringe like a .5cc slin pin to be more accurate bro, peptides are very small amounts of liquid, its not like clen where you drop in a half a ml or cc and not like juice where you inject 1ml of fluid. the fluid amounts are tiny. like the amount of fluid would be less than if you accidentally drooled on yourself . lol i dunno how to put it

----------


## jonny141

Okay sorry for questions and i am so new to this...so my syringe at the top says 1ml....that is what it holds.....so 1ml is the same as 200mcg...correct.....or at least when using clen this is what i used...the 5 mark was 100mcg...sorry so lost...so are you saying all the bac water i put in my vial is just 1ml which is 200mcg...

----------


## largerthannormal

> Okay sorry for questions and i am so new to this...so my syringe at the top says 1ml....that is what it holds.....so 1ml is the same as 200mcg...correct.....or at least when using clen this is what i used...the 5 mark was 100mcg...sorry so lost. *THIS WAS ALL CORRECT*





> [COLOR="#000000"]..so are you saying all the bac water i put in my vial is just 1ml which is 200mcg...*1ml = 2000MCG*


your clen was dosed less than your peptide. 

you have 1ML with 2000mcgs in it for your peptide (1ml=2000mcgs, your vial is 2000mcgs of your peptide you add 1 ml and it is 1ml=2000mcgs)

with your clen you had 1ml with 200mcgs in it. (1ml=200mcgs, 200 mcgs of clen in 1ML if you read the bottle it will say 200mcg/1ml) althoght your bottle probably had many ML in it total it is still only 200mcgs of clen per 1 ml this is why you took half of a ml to get 100mcgs

Its okay your lost.. soon as you see it , it will all click for you...

----------


## largerthannormal

Get new syringes, slin pins. they are too big to measure bro. 

Also i want to know something, why are your CLEN syringes ( should be a dropper no needle) being even brought up when we are talking about peptides. you do have a syringe with a needle on it right? aka a PIN?

also i hope you have many vials not just 1 or 2 of each..... as that wont last a week

----------


## jonny141

I was thinking it was like clen where i got 2000mcg out of a bottle which if i did 100mcg a day then i would get 20 days out of a bottle....guess my thinking is wrong...correct...i bought 10 of each but after your talking how long will those last....i think my math is whacked...clen wasnt syringes...i guess they are droppers.i didnt have any needle with it....no syringe with a needle either but there is some coming with bac water..bought a hcg kit with bac water, needles and alcohol wipes....This is more confusing then i thougt....i believe it comes with .5cc syringes and needles and 5ml something....

----------


## largerthannormal

.5cc syringe is what you want, that is not that same as your clen .. just forget about what you know with your clen bro it is not the same or even close. 

add your 1ml of BAC water to your vial of peptide which has 2000mcgs in it. 

you have a .5cc pin, again .5cc is the same as .5ml (.5 as a decimal is 1/2) 

on your pin you will see marks 5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50 (50 is half of a CC, so .5cc or .5ml) you have a syring that is 1/2 of a ML

fill your pin to the 5 mark(not 50), or half way to the 10 if you dont see the number 5

i dont know how many times a day your running this but that would be for 100mcgs of cjc in 1 shot.

----------


## jonny141

Thanks alot...about how many 100mcgs would you get out of a vial?????

----------


## largerthannormal

2000 divided by 100 = 20 shots

3 shots a day / 20 divided by 3 = 6.6666 ( so roughly 7 days worth )

----------

